# Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry's Bunnies



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all the members on RabbitsOnline! :hello

Since it's the beginning of a new year (*2009!!*) I have decided to start a new blog in joint with my sister (BSAR). We will try and update as often as possible! 

If you're new to the forum, or haven't heard of my bunnies before, then let me introduce you! 

*Our Story: *

In March of 2005, me and my sister badly wanted rabbits. We built a hutch and got all the supplies and bought our first two, Magic & Autumn, from a friend down the road. Magic & Autumn are mixes. That May, Autumn had her first litter - surprising us, because we thought Magic was the girl and Autumn was the boy (previous names: Magic's was Freedom, before that Velvet Lullaby; And Autumn's was Thumper). 

In her first litter, was Moonstar, Artie, Joy & Gracie; Another kid was DOA (dead on arrival). We kept Arite and Gracie, but ended up selling Gracie in 2007 sometime. Moonstar and Joy found great homes as well, and we just found Artie a wonderful home this past summer, and they live very close to us! 

Autumn had three more litters after her first litter - the 2nd litter died, because, since we were inexperienced, we gave Autumn a cardboard box to kindle in, and the kits crawled out - freezing  It was sad. This litter was a total of 8. In her third litter, there were nine babies...(I can't remember all their names). In her last litter, in 2006, Autumn had 6 babies. 

The next bunnies to join our herd were Lily (at the end of '06), Willow & Savannah in the Spring of '07. Lily we acquired from our good friend who'd had her for almost a year, and they were looking for a new home for her. She had lived as a house bunny.  Willow & Savannah we got from our cousins. They were kind of a surprise for us and we didn't know we were getting them until our aunt came and dropped them off, along with a hutch and a cage. 

After Lily, Willow & Savannah, we acquiredBruce, in October of 2007. We had seen him at the Thurston County Fair that year and wanted to get him for breeding w/ Lily, not knowning that she was too old to breed. In November of 2007, we got Mississippi. I had always wanted and English Lop, and our older sister agreed to pay for him as a late birthday/early christmas gift. 

In February of 2008, we bred Lily. She had a litter of 4, but only 1 survived due to her being old. Enter Ray, Bruce & Lily's son. We made bad mistakes but we have definitley learned from them. 

In July of 2008, we bought Minnesota to breed with Sippi.

Our last bunny to join the herd, is Sage. We bought her in November to breed with Ray. 

Currently, we are expecting a litter from Sage & Ray during the 2nd week of January. Next week, we are expecting a totally unplanned litter from Mississippi and Autumn. Sippi wasn't supposed to breed with her, but he broke out of his cage and got into hers. See the thread here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41828&forum_id=8

(MORE TO COME!  ) 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 3, 2009)

So, now you know our story.  

Time to *Meet the Bunnies! *

*Magic-Star:*








Age: Approx 3 years old. 

B-Day (Made-up): June 6th, 2005. 

Likes: To give kisses, his pellets & hay, to watch other bunnies and us slaves, to get exercise. To jump his jumping course. To escape. 

Dislike: Being held/cuddled much, eating outside of his cage unless he's super hungry, rabbit shows. 

Breed/Color: Holland Lop/Dutch cross; Vienna Marked Black 

*Autumn:*






Age: Approx 3 years. 

B-Day (made-up): July 26th, 2005

Likes: To eat, to be loved, to run around outside, fruits & veggies, to be pet. 

Dislikes: Being carried/picked up. Interupted while doing something important, and rabbit shows.  

Breed/Colour: Harlequin mix; Fawn w/ some Harlequin marks

*Lily:*






Age: Approx 3 years. 

B-Day (made-up) March 4th, 2005

Likes: To be cuddled, pet, talked to, her tunnel, being outside, eating, fruits & veggies, being indoors, relaxing, my nephew Jacob. 

Dislikes: bucks, going to rabbit shows, being interrupted. 

Breed/Colour: Mini Rex; Blue 

*Willow:*






Age: 2 years 

B-Day: July 28th, 2006

Likes: Being outside, treats, talking with her boyfriend-bunnies, relaxing, eating, fruits& veggies, her mommy Amanda (BSAR). Being pet. Rabbit shows. 

Dislikes: Being held/carried. 

Breed/Colour: Netherland Dwarf; Chestnut Agouti

*Savannah: *







Age: 2 years

B-Day: November 29th, 2006

Likes: Playing with toys, sitting in her litterbox to eat, tossing things, looking evil, being cute, eating pellets, rabbit shows, being carried, pet, running outside in her ex. pen.

Dislikes: Being interrupted from something important, being annoyed. 

Breed/Colour: Polish; Broken Blue. 

(MORE TO COME!  ) 
Emily


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your bunnies are cute!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 3, 2009)

*Meet the Bunnies cont'ud! *

*Bruce: *







Age: 3 years old

B-Day: August 2005 

Likes: Being outdoors, eating grass, pellets, giving kisses, going to rabbit shows. 

Dislikes: Being tranced (although he's very good at it!), being pet, being carried. 

Breed/Colour: Mini Rex; Chinchilla 

*Mississippi (Sippi):*







Age: 1 year old

B-Day: August 6th, 2007

Likes: Food, being outside, throwing temper-tantrums, getting into trouble, breaking open things, escaping, causing mischeif, wreaking havoc...anything DANGEROUS. Showing off, rabbit shows. 

Dislikes: Being told what to do, the word No, time-out, being carried, getting toenails clipped. 

Breed/Colour: English Lop; Broken Blue 

*Ray:*







Age: 11 months

B-Day: February 10th, 2008

Likes: Food, being pet, being talked to, being outside only in his run., his wifey-bun Sage, his mommy and daddy. 

Dislikes: Being carried, being outside unless he's in his ex. pen, having toenails clipped, being told what to do. 

Breed/Colour: Mini Rex; Red Eyed White (R.E.W.)

*Minnesota (Minnie):*







Age: 8 months old

B-Day: April 2nd, 2008. 

Likes: Being talked to, being pet, ruining her cage, eating, running and binkying and just going crazy, being outdoors, the grass. 

Dislikes: Rabbit shows, being carried, being told No. 

Breed/Colour: English Lop; Black. 

*Sage:*







Age: 8 months old

B-Day: April 1st, 2008

Likes: Boxes, being left alone, quietness, her pellets, being outside. 

Dislikes: Being touched, pet, carried. Being annoyed. 

Breed/Colour: Mini Rex; Red Eyed White (R.E.W.)

I hope you've enjoyed my first entry to the blog! Will update as often as possible with pictures and stories!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

All your bunnies are lovely, I have to say Willow is my favourite I have a soft spot for nethies since their the breed I'm around the most, plus she has a really cute grumpy little face :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

I know all your guys are cute but I need SAVY! PLEASE!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes, Ali, we shall have more Savvy up soon lol. 

Today we'll probably put up there first blog, because we're going shopping and going to buy them some things and all. They also can actually finally come out for exercise now that the snows' melted!  Yayy! lol. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 4, 2009)

Well today we didn't bring the bunnies outside - by the time we got back from shopping it was getting dark and there is more snow (not to mention my power just now flickered off, and I stayed online through it all! Haha It's back now, just out for about 30 sec. I will be getting off as soon as I post this though) on the ground and more coming. 

We bought them a Crinkle Cat Tent at Wal-Mart. Lily loves the crinkle tunnel that I use for Magic's agility practice, and so we figured she and the other bunnies would enjoy this as well. It's kind of interesting and we still haven't figured out how to put up the little tunnel it came with...:?It looks like this but just different colours: 






This morning when we went out to feed them, I measured all their cages because we're hoping to re-do our rabbitry this year. Here are the measurements for their cages; The dimensions go in order from length, to width to heighth. 

Magic: 24" by 24" by 16" Willow: 24" by 24" by 14"

Bruce: 24" by 24" by 16" Savannah: 31.5" by 24" by 16"

Autumn: 32" by 24" by 17" Ray: 29.5" by 17.5" by 15.5" 

Sage: 30.5" by 24" by 23" Lily: 30.5" by 24" by 23" 

Minnesota: 52" by 27.5" by 29" Sippi: 52" by 27.5" by 17" 

Some interesting dimensions on some of the cages, especially Ray's. His his a plastic pet store cage, though. 

When we went out to feed them this evening at 5:00, my sister Amanda, noticed that Autumn had built a nest in the back corner of her hutch. The only way to get the nestbox in was through the liftable lid on top, so we moved Savvy's petstore cage and put it on top of Rays', securing it with a bungee cord. Now we can have easy access into the nestbox once Autumn has her babies. 

We had to rearrange some of the cages that we're not using in order to have access to everything else. The rabbitry is so full now. I'll be very glad once we can get it all organized and have space for things again . I want to start re-doing it as soon as possible!

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my first post on here! Yaay! lol.

Well today we went shopping again, and we bought some things for the buns. We went to a new farm store and it has many great things for bunnies!One of the things we got was a nestbox for Minnie and for the Autumn to use for her babies, which we had to get at Del's. 

We also got:




A Knut Knot Nibbler for Savannah. Its her belated birthday gift. Her's was in November. 




This shake n chow toss ring thing for one of the buns, not sure who will be the lucky one yet! Its hard to buy toys for so many buns, specially when many don't play with them. So only some get toys. 




An adorable rabbit dish!! I have always wanted one with a bunny so of course I had to buy it! We're going to give it to Autumn's babies to use.




Some ear cleaning stuff. Has anyone used this before? Is it ok?




And shampoo stuff that you massage into their coats and then brush!! So neat! Has anyone used this before too? Is it ok?

We are going to clean cages tomorrow since they can wait until then. So hopefully we can put them out in their pens to play! And then we will have pics of them!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 5, 2009)

I love that bunny dish! I got some quick clean by Superpet when I first got Rosy and Fluff, yes it does make them smell nicer but it made their coats fell quite gross. Also they would often groom themselves waiting for it to dry and afterwards they were brushed. As there is no ingrediant panel and it stung like hell when it got in my eye I decided it wasn't very good for their sensitive skin and them consuming it I stopped giving it. For the ear one, is there a list of ingrediants? Unless a rabbits ear is blocked up I don't think they need it.....When it's blocked can't you put olive oil in to unblock it anyways? (don't quote me on that tho) I think superpet make alot of things like that which people use when not needed but think they need and so buy them???? 

Very cute bunners by the way!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought the ear stuff for cleaning out their ears when it needs to be done - especially the Englishes, as I've never cleaned their ears before and I'm sure it needs to be done. 

The bottle doesn't listen any ingredients, unfortunately.  

That sucks about the Cleaning stuff making their coats feel gross. I think we'll have to try it out before we use it before shows, just to make sure it doesn't make their coats icky.  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Pet companies don't give a **** about the rabbits the stuff is used on andmake products that look nice and appeal to rabbit owners just to make money. I doubtthey will do much harm to the rabbits though, because ifthey did thenthey would be taken off the market and I'm pretty sure I've actually seen them on sale in the Pet Supermarket here,they wouldn't have been brought over if it wasn't safe, but it might not benefit the rabbits in anyway either, maybe make a post in the general rabbit section or whatever it's called, get opinions from people who have used it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

We're going to take the Quick & Clean (coat stuff) back, because it did what PepnFluff said it did, made their coats nasty. We'll get our $5-something back and buy a toy - since we obviously didn't buy enough, because Bruce & Magic both like the same toy, of which we have one! 

We're going back on Thursday to get more.....there the shake-n-toss ones, that has the rabbit head and the 2 wood carrot chews. Then, we're going to get some wooden chews for the bunnies as well  

I have a video and we have pictures from tonight, but the video camera is charging, so I will try and upload the vids tomorrow...  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

Where is my Savy?


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't worry Ali. I got a lot of video of her just for ya! I can try and get it up today with the pics but otherwise I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

We finally got some pictures of the bunnies for you guys! There's 52+ so bear with me. I was able to reset the image size on Photobucket to medium (now I don't have to do it manually on each one! yay!) so they aren't going to be big....there's a bit of a story that goes with them, I guess, hehe. 

The rabbitry is a tad messy (as you can see in some of the photos) we haven't swept in a while. Some of the bunnies cages need fresh shavings/many litter boxes do to, and that will be taken care of today. Some also need fresh water, but don't worry, we don't leave them in a mess!  

Captionsbelow the photos!In no particular order, except for all the photos of one bunny will be next to each other  




**When we opened the door he was sleeping like this! So cute...until you wake him up  **




**Already starting to cause trouble! **




**"This is mine...just like everything else!" :biggrin2:**




**He thinks he's being nice...saying he's sorry for the loss of their (unplanned) babies...All the while she's grunting/growling/squeaking at him, telling him to get the h*ll away!** lol. 




**After getting in trouble from 'talking' to Autumn. Running from Mandi! lol. He did escape her grasp....stinker.  **




**Then he went after me!! :shock:Trying to mount me :?...no no Sir!** 




** Pretending to be a statue? Behind Mandi?**




**"This empty bag of shavings is _definitley _mine! Hahaha!"**




**"And so is this empty water tub!"**




**Autumn glaring at Sippi..."Stay away from me, boy!"**




**Let's get a closer look....she doesn't look too happy.**




**Just relaxin' in her hutch.**




**Getting up...I think she was trying to see where Sippi had gone  **




**Can you let me out so I can teach that kid a lesson!?" 

When I tried to pet Bruce, he disagreed, and slunk to the back of his cage. He's friendly...if there's food involved.... 




**"Oh heeyyyy!"**




**Posing for the magazine _'The Bunway Model' _are we, Bruce?**




**Cameras shall not enter his territory....**




**"Haha, I's still hidin' from u's!"**

Sage was being SO shy...like always. I have no idea why she's so shy. Her former owners said she was sweet....You can't even get close enough to pet her. She's not aggressive (well, she is right now cuz she's pregnant). I think she just needs some one-on-one time once she has her babies. 




**Camera shy.**




**Look at her dewlap! It's adorable!**

MORE PICTURES TO COME!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Of course, Magic was his happy-go-lucky self...wanting food, and attention!  




**"No, Mom, I'm not in the mood to play, there's a camera in here! Let it capture my beauty!"**




**"Oh my gosh, Mom. You're SO embarassing!"**




**Now he's gonna be cute, lol. Look at that handsome fella.**




**Close-up!**




**Me & Magic!  **




**"Free kisses!"**




**"Hey, Mandi, I think you need a kiss!"**




**"Dids I say kissing was ova? I fink not! Come back heres!"**




**"Much betta!"**




**"Sorry, free kissing station, now closed! Return lata!"**

And here's a video of Magic from the other day, playing with his toy.  






**Lily was mostly interested in getting out!**




**But...she did enjoy getting some pats. "Aw, fank you!"**




**Ray's like his mommy. Always wanting out! "Cant's I please come out? Sippi gots to each day! Not fair!"**




**"Nope, ur's being unfai. Why should I talk to u?"**




**"Okay, fine, just a few nose scritches though. Oh dat feels so goods!"**




**"Pause. I need a quick bite!"**




**"Hey! You forgots to let me outs!"**

Minnie was happy for me to open her cage, too. Although, she wanted out just like Ray & Lily!  




**"Hey, someones opened the door! Wy, fank you!"**




**"If only I had a step....."**

This part is for you, Ali! Lol. 




**"No camreas while I'm doin' ma business! ugh!"**




**"'Scuse me? I thought I said no cameras!?"**




**"Let me get closer...and explain....*NO CAMERAS!!!*"**




**"Did's I hear 'JadeIcing'? Oh sure! Hi, Ali!!!"**

ETA: So dearly sorry, forgot to put up Savvy's video, taken a few days ago, same day as Magic's vid: 



And last but not least, Willow...whom I really did almost forget to take pictures of! 




**"Hey! Don'ts forget me's!"**




**Thirsty girl!**




**Looks like she was more satisfied with eating, then paying attention to me....or she's just angry that I almost forgot her....:?**




**"Sorry, nope...Autumn, did you hear somefing? It sounded like 'Willow, look at the camera!' hmmph, oh well!"**




**"Don't fink I can'ts hear you whisperings about me!"**

THE END! Hehe. Enjoy until next time!


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2009)

I love your blog! It's very cute. I think I'll make a new one soon, but afterI get more pics. 



Karlee


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2009)

I love your bunnies, especially Williow, she is so cute, I have a thing for nethies and for agoutis so she's the perfect lil' package. How do you set your photobucket so the pics come out medium with having to do it to every picture? That would really help me!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I love your bunnies, especially Williow, she is so cute, I have a thing for nethies and for agoutis so she's the perfect lil' package. How do you set your photobucket so the pics come out medium with having to do it to every picture? That would really help me!




Thanks IrishBunny & FallingStar!!


Irish, at the top of the box where you upload the photos, there should be a little options thing that says what size the current photos are..... You can click it to reset the size (I put mine to medium  ) and then save and whala!! Lol 

It says 'Max image size: 320 X 240 (options)' click on options and you'll be able to reset it. 


Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! I used to have to resize all my photos by hand which is a bummer when you have a gizillion photos to upload, I knew there must have been a way to set it at one size all the time.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2009)

_*stomps feet and throw a tantrum*_.....I WANT BRUCE :grumpy:!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

Trust me you won't get Bruce. They won't give me my Savy!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Trust me you won't get Bruce. They won't give me my Savy!


Washington isn't too far from me....hehehehe.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol undergunfire!

We took loads more pics today! Some very cute ones of Bruce too! We'll try and get them up today! I will go upload mine right now!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Lol undergunfire!
> 
> We took loads more pics today! Some very cute ones of Bruce too! We'll try and get them up today! I will go upload mine right now!



Yaaaay :weee:!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 21, 2009)

We haven't updated in quite a while, but we will be updating tonight sometime!  

Lots of pictures when the bunnies came out on Monday!  Plus all the news!  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2009)

My. Savy!?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> My. Savy!?



Yup! We'll actually be updating the blog tomorrow night, though  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 4, 2009)

Haven't updated in a while....I bet Ali is wondering where her Savy is? lol. 

We took the bunners out yesterday cuz it was SO nice out! Here are some pictures!  Captions are above photos.  

*Bruce. This is his favourite part of outside time....eating the grass. This boy never stops his mouth!*







*He also tries to escape....or something. lol. Not quite sure what he was doing here. Stretching? :?*






*But he enjoys cuddles and pets too.:biggrin2:*






*hmm. I think Autumn is imitating somebunny in this pic. lol. It's still my fave. *






*Chillin' w/ Ray*






*Just adorable.:inlove: *






So Lily was actually nibbling some grass this time! But everytime I tried to take a picture of her, she would stop! Silly girl! 











Finally, though, I was able to catch her in action!  






She also enjoyed some pats and cuddles  











Magic had a fun time doing what he does best - chattin' with the ladies...haha. I was going to take him out for jumping practice, but I didn't. I will sometime this week though. 

The first two are my fave. pics. 











*Diggin'*






So I don't think we told anyone this, but Minnesota is def. pregnant. *[shadow=red]CONFIRMED![/shadow]*:biggrin2:lol. She is SO huge! And the funny thing is, she will NOT allow anyone to touch her belly! If you even try to pick her up (we have to support her rump and under her front legs) she thinks your gonna touch it and she'll jerk away! lol. She is always laying all stretched out now, and no more cage binkies  

She is due on February 12th!! One week about!  

Today when she was out in her pen, I was swinging on the tree swing and she was watching me! She was sitting up against the fence with her paws on it, watching me. It was TOO adorable! :biggrin2:Unfortunately, no pictures from today because we were doing 4-H things  






*You may be able to see her "baby bump" here... I will take a pic of her belly tomorrow *











More coming! I have so much I have to make a few posts... Sippi has such a story he needs his own!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright, there is only ONE word to describe Sippi....

*TROUBLE!*

He was being SUCH a pain yesterday!  Trying to get out, digging, making fuss with the girls.....so crazy and wild. I took so many photos of him, I decided to makea post of his own. There's just so much that goes along with it! 

A few weeks ago, Mandi commented "It's a good thing Sippi is not the mother!". It is an EXTREMELY good thing! 

*Not even in his pen for more than 5 minutes and he's already wreaking havoc!*






*God only knows what's goin' on this boy's mind!  . His conscience is probably on full swing. "Jump! Jump! JUMP!" But on the outside he's thinking "ShouldI jump?" Of course, he'll do it either way! *






*"Nah, this looks more fun! I will try and fly!!"*






*Being Adorable...haha*





*This is his little yard....*






*Hims has this little bench....that he loves......and it aids in trouble!*






*From underneath the "bench".*






*Bunny butt shot!*






*I love this shot. Of course, it'd look better w/o the wire....How wise does he look! lol*





*Prepare to "ooh" and "aww"...but, who can resist his innocent face? "I swae, it wasn't me, mam!"*






*The bad boy images bounces back quick...*






*And so does...*






*...His plan....Until he figures out he's too big to manuever himself from this position and land safely on the other side! *






*Revival.....*





*And the mating dance. *






*Plus a grouchy face....! :X*






Ahh, this concludes Sippi's wonderful day....

What a *PUPPY!!!*

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 4, 2009)

Raymond had a great time outside too! He was having fun talking with Willow and giving kisses to Mandi!  
















*Isn't he a stud!?!*






This little handsome man is going to be 1 year old on February 10th! Big party for this little fighter!

Sage is still such a shy little girl. We pet her all the time, and talk to her. We're really going to need to work with her; and try some bonding! Hopefully she'll be as friendly as the others before April. 
















She and everyone else in the rabbitry are going on a no-pellets-in-the-morning diet, and 1/8 a cup pellets at night...with unlimited hay. This will hopefully get the chubby ones back down to shape, with help from exercising. 

Ali's fave part! It's Savvy! I only took 3 pictures of her, but my sister has more. All the pictures I've put up today are the ones I took. I usually take anywhere from 60 to 80 photos in one exercise! lol. But, it's not that bad, consideringI have TEN bunnies, . These aren't even all I took...I just put up 3 or 4 of each....so as not to overwhelm 

*Hi, Ali!*






*Yummy grass *






*Grumpy face?*






And last but not least, Willow! 

*Looks like she's springing up at Mandi, but she's just saying Hi!*






*Cutie!*





Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2009)

They're all so adorable! 

I just love the pics of Lily! she didn't want you to see her "food stash" - as if it's like..... not there! LOL!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 5, 2009)

Just letting you know I will have my pics up later tonight!!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, well I though of a new way for my sister and I to start off the bunnies pics. Sofor the first pic of each bun it will be special, saying their name and something else. So like a opener thing to the blog. 

Here are my pics from Tuesday, enjoy!!









Saying Hai!




So adorable!




What?




Byes!









Grazing.




More Grazing.




Kisses for Willow.









Cutie




Busy eating grass.









Hai!!




Talkin to tha ladies!




Cutie




Hai Autumn!




Having fun!

More coming!!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 5, 2009)

I ended up only taking one of Minnie so I will add a few of my sisters pics that she didn't put in.









Pretty girl.




Nummy grass!

I also only took one of Ray so here is another one from what my sister took.









Hungry boy.

I only got a few photos of Sage too so again some more from my sisters pics. I didn't get as many pics this time as I normally do.









So cute!




Shy girl.




Bea.









Cutie




Sis's fave pic of Savvy.

[align=center] More coming!![/align]


----------



## BSAR (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow I was really slacking with photos this time! I didn't get enough of some bunnies and I got way to many with Sippi! Ah well just enjoy them anyway!






From a while ago:




Cutie




Mad girly.




Cute wittle Willa ears.









After he was stuck on the edge.




Looking...




Figuring out what he'll do next....:rollseyes




Hais!!




Saying hi to Emi and Buddy.




Yo!




Course he wanted his portrait with the sun.




Mischief.

and...




his bunny butt!

[align=center]Enjoy the pics!! Thanks for looking! Leave comments!![/align]
[align=center]Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry and the Crew[/align]
[align=center]:dutch[/align]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to say, this is one of the most adorable E-lop shots I've seen in a long time. Sippi is so sweet in this! Innocence written all over that cute face. *:biggrin2:


BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


>


----------



## Numbat (Feb 10, 2009)

Cute pics! Too many to single our one! I love Savvy and Autumn!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Numbat and Bassetluv!!
We might be updating it soon with BABY E-lop pics! Otherwise baby pics will be on the other thread.


----------



## Malexis (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahh i want an English lop sippi's so cute!  If only i was allowed another rabbit, cause your soo close to me! darn


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 15, 2009)

I enjoyed all of your pictures- each of your bunnies are so adorable. Hard to pick a favorite. The ones of them all outside playing were really fun! They looked like they were having a lot of fun Hope you are doing well and all of your critters too!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

> :inlove:



WANT WANT :shock:


----------



## BSAR (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahah thanks everyone. Well today the bunnies are supposed to be coming out so maybe we will have an update tonight.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2009)

*Looks to me he's gonna start a running take off and with those ears maybe he thinks he can fly? But then realize's he's to heavy for take off?? lol. Then has to make sure you know he's ok so he gives you kisses.

I've always wanted a Elop since I learned about rabbits. I guess I'll just have to leave through you girls. 

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Alright, there is only ONE word to describe Sippi....
> 
> *TROUBLE!*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to say that all of your rabbits are irresistibly adorable, but Mississippi is my favorite! I have a soft spot for E lops!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a short little update (along with some pictures from a few days ago when we cleaned cages!). 

The bunnies are doing awesome  Minnie is doing fabulous, for all those who are wondeirng. She's completely back to normal  Being her silly, stubborn self. 

Today it's really nice out, and even though I came home early from school due to a mouth ache (wisdom teeth comin' in ) headache & sore throat, I'm gonna train Magic. He hasn't been trained in a while, and he really needs it. We'll just work on small jumps. We're also going to bring out the others for some well-needed exercise  

Yesterday I was teaching him how to "spin" and he's getting the hang of it! He was already starting to do it with just the click as a reward, so soon he'll know how to do it really well!  

Tomorrow we have a rabbit show; so we've got to pack everything up tonight, get the bunnies (Sage, Ray, Bruce, & Savannah) ready to go. I'm tagging Magic along with us, because Hayley (Hayley411) is going, and so I'm gonna show him to her.  lol. 

Not taking Minnie cuz I just want her to relax and not be stressed out by anything. We'll take her to the Spring Youth Fair in May, though; and any other show that pop up between now and then, probably. 

We're working on getting all the buns in really good coat condition by feeding them black oil sunflower seeds a couple times a week. 

We're thinking about breeding Sage sometime this month, so the babies will be about 11 or 12 weeks for the Thurston County Fair at the end of July/beginning of August. Not sure on this yet, we're still deciding. 

A couple weeks ago, we rearranged the rabbitry and made more storage room. (Before & After pictures will be up before the weekend is over). We most likely will not even begin to remodel the rabbitry until May or June; we're not even sure we're still going to or not. We are going to be getting some cages from the fairgrounds sometime this month, so more of the bunners will be in wire cages. 

We're gonna have to build a stand for those cages, too. So, more rearranging, haha. 

Alright, enough blabbing, on to the pictures (these are just some of the ones that I took, since my sister has only uploaded one! Shame, lol.)That is why there are no Savvy pictures 




Magic getting some nose rubs. 




Bruce modeling the St. Paddy's hat. lol. 




It's Minnie! (oh how i hate my camera! It takes the worst indoor pictures ever.  ) 




Minnie again; and yet again another crappy picture from my camera. 




Perdy girl, Lils. 




Trying to be disaproving. 




Hmm... I think she's missing the corset and dress!!  She looks like a old-fashioned girl. 




Bruce. Of course...I think he needs to marry his food dish. lol.




Magic, Rockin' the hat.  He looks like a dancer, lol.

Of course, this wouldn't be a blog without.....




Some silly-ness!!




Hide n Sek "Hehe, you'll never finds me here!"




"Why, yes. I am the Great Oz. What's your point?" 




"Sorry, I'm not here's right now." 




"I....look....like...DUMBO!" 




Raymond has to be the most handsome-est leprechaun!! 

Well, I'll update again tomorrow or Sunday with pictures and results from the show!


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Raymond, we have the same birthday!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 8, 2009)

We took the bunnies out on Monday and I haven't yet got the photos uploaded, but they will be up tomorrow afternoon sometime!  

So look forward to lots of pictures!  
Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 13, 2009)

Well here are the pictures from last Monday (4/6/09)when we took the bunnies out. I still haven't gotten all of mine up yet. Been busy with work and stuff. And I'll try to get the rest up on Wednesday. I have to go to bed earlier now due to getting up earlier for Drivers Ed, so everything is now super time-crunched! lol. 

Most of the pictures are mine, and some are Amanda's. She has lots of Sage, because she took them whilst walking her.  I was watching the other bunnies, snapping photos AND trying to keep Sippi from causing trouble. lol. So, enjoy! 

*Lily: *




More active without her tunnel. 




Look at that dewlap!




Sitting funny to eat grass. lol




Perdy girl.




Soaking up the sunshine  




Sleepy. 

*Bruce: *




Doing what he does best...




...giving kisses...




...and grazing on all the...




...delicious grass. 




What a cutie! He's so photogenic! I'm entering this picture in the county fair.  




Tired from all that grazing, Bruce? 




Close-up. 

*Autumn:*




Fun on the harness. 




Spoiled by her hus-bun and nephew. lol. 




Pretty pose. She looks one-eyed, here. lol. 




One of my favourite pictures of her! So pretty! Another county fair entry, maybe? 




Something catching her eye. 




Disapproving of Savvy bugging her. 




So tired.

*Magic:*




Probably getting ready to dig...like he always does. 




Chinning the ground. 

I only have two photos of Magic, because the rest wouldn't upload when I tried....

So I will continue the rest of this on Wednesday!  And maybe there will be some more pictures to add!?! 

I'll be training Magic on Wednesday, so I know there will be some training videos, too. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are some jumping videos of Magic from his training session back in March. I think this was the first time I'd actually taken him out and worked him on the course since December. I might've taken him out and let him do some small jumps, but this was the first actual training session!  What a long break! lol. 

The weather's relatively nice today, so while we clean cages the bunnies are gonna go exercise. I will probably take Magic out and work with him for about 20 minutes. 
I'm keeping the jumps on the course small, because the jumps at Spring Youth Fair are like beginner-beginner jumps! That's how little they are. lol. Magic will have no problem jumping them. 

The only thing he's gonna have a problem with is actually participating, because he's not used to jumping at a new place; even though this will be his 3rd year at SYF, but his first actual year of competiting - last year I thought he'd injured himself, and the previous year he was just starting out, so didn't even know anything! But I plan to take him out and let him run the floor the mornings of competition so then he can get used to the area. We're allowed to let them out for exercise and so I feel this will be good getting him ready. I'll probably bring a little jump for him to go over a couple times so he gets ready for that, too. 

So, here are the videos! 








ETA: It might help if I added the last video  





The last one is taken from a view I never tried before. You get to see what it looks like from underneath the jump as Magic goes over it. It's actually really cool.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm beginning where I left off from the previous update. So these pictures are from 3 weeks ago.  

*Magic:*





Probably kissing Autumn. 





Not really sure what he's doing, lol.





Sitting cute for the camera. 





So handsome!  





Sniffing my knee while I scratch his bottom  lol. 





Saying 'Hai' to Willow 





Relaxing  

Magic actually got in time out yesterday when we had the bunnies outside to exercise while we cleaned their cages. I had a top over his cage, but somehow he broke through it and jumped in with Lily. We aren't sure how long he was in there when we saw him, but it couldn't have been for more than a couple of minutes... we were taking some pictures with Sippi. Anyway, when we caught him, he wasn't trying to bred with Lily, just kind of had her pinned down. His uhm...*thing* wasn't out...and he was breathing kind of hard; I'm sure Lily put up a fight and gave him a good workout trying to get to her. We're going to watch her though; I just hope she didn't get pregnant. We're going to start saving some money to get the girls fixed this coming fall after State Fair. We have to do it then, because we use two of the does for showing in pet class in order to actually make it to State. Anyway, until then, we're going to fix our exercise pens and try harder to prevent things like this from happening. We're pretty sure he didn't get her though :expressionless

Anyhoo, on with the blog.

Here are some pictures of*Magic *jumping from his lesson a few days ago... I think this was from April 13th or April 14th...my sister took the pictures.





A cool picture my sister got of the jumps and the house, haha. 





Mid-Jump; His face is cutoff, and you can't really tell how high the jump is, because the picture was taken to closely :grumpy:





Teeter Time!  





Checking out the yarn that I was using to make a make-shift tire jump 





I dunno why, but I just thought this picture was really cool. It's of Magic's rear, landing a jump 

Two* free jumping! *videos from April 15th training lesson: 







And I know you've all been wanting pictures of Minnie, to see how she's been doing! She's actually been great. The only thing that she hates now, and didn't really care for before the pregnancy, was having her bottom/belly touched. She flinches every direction when you touch it. I don't know why. Maybe she thinks your gonna get her pregnant, haha. She was wanting to breed the other day, though. She raised her butt in the air when I pet her, and she does this humping thing sometimes too. Sorry, Minnie. No more litters for you. 

So, here's the perdy girl herself. 

*Minnie:*





Such a pretty girl 





"Ahh, nummy grass!"





Looks like she's dancing, 





More nummy grass.





Front view. 





Rear view.





"Hai, everybunny on RO!"





Giving me a hug & kisses!  





More grazing  





So pretty in the sunlight





All tuckered out!





My mom petting her. 





Sleepy girl!





Falling asleep. 





She's such a cutie!  





Playing in the tunnel. She had those strings over her ears before I snapped the picture. :biggrin2:Wouldn't she just be so cute with some ribbons in her ears? :nod

More to come!  :apollo:


----------



## BooLette (May 14, 2009)

Did Minnie have babies?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Looks like Magic knows excatly whats he sappose to do with those jumps. Once he's done in ever video he goes left like he wants to start over again.


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

*BooLette wrote: *


> Did Minnie have babies?



She did but they were all stillborn. She had a rough delivery and we almost lost her. She won't be bred again.

I am uploading pics right now for an update from today! Not many pics, and only some becasue we didn't take the bunners out but since its going to be nice all weekend we are going to take them out on Sunday after we get back from our dads. And maybe if we have time tomorrow before we go we'll take em out for a bit.


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Ok so today we planted the bunnies garden. We had bought seeds first and planted them in little starter things so the plants were about an inch when we put them in today. We have Cilantro, Parsley, Oregeno and of course Carrots.

So here are the garden pics and then the bunny pics!




Before planting.




During.




Again.




And after. 

I can't wait until we can harvest it! This will save us lots of money from having to buy our own veggies!

Now on to the bunny pics!




Minnie having fun while we were feeding and cleaning.














And heading back to the rabbitry.




There's actually only one pic of Sippi this time! That is rare!




The cute new daddy, Ray!




Das right I is da daday!




Being shy!




He is just too cute!




Sage Mama




Playing outside while we clean the nest box.

And last but not least, well sorta cuz she is tiny, its Savvy!






Enjoy!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 16, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Looks like Magic knows excatly whats he sappose to do with those jumps. Once he's done in ever video he goes left like he wants to start over again.



Actually, to the left of the course is the rabbitry; and he goes that way to see if he can sneak in and go under the hutches  lol. I'm smarter though, and I put the ex. pen up or close the door.  

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 16, 2009)

lol thats to cute!


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 16, 2009)

Good idea with the bunny garden! Let me know if you have luck with the cilantro! I can't grow that stuff to save my life! Mine only got to be about an inch tall, then they just fell over and kept growing and were very spindly. I am trying again! Let me know how yours does!


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Good idea with the bunny garden! Let me know if you have luck with the cilantro! I can't grow that stuff to save my life! Mine only got to be about an inch tall, then they just fell over and kept growing and were very spindly. I am trying again! Let me know how yours does!


Yep will let ya know! I hope it all grows, our cats have found its a great litter box! It took them awhile but I just hope they don't dig in it! I would be soo mad!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 16, 2009)

You have a great blog. Beautiful Bunnies.

With my Bunny garden I went to the dollar store and bought some things to go around the garden and bought some mesh to cover the garden. I have squirrels and birds that have ruined my previous gardens. So far so good.

Susan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2009)

Thank you, Susan!  

Yep, we have some chicken wire to put around the garden. It's about 3 feet tall, or so. Hopefully that will keep them out! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 29, 2009)

We have.......





Baby Bunny Pictures!!

They are 2 weeks and 4 days old today!  Getting desexed on Monday! We're all still thinking of names for them. I'm thinking of Reilly or Mason for my baby, Amanda is thinking of Danny(i) and Karlee is still thinking of some! hehe. 

If you notice the colours in their left ears, that's to tell them apart.  

Caution: Cuteness Overload!!! 



So yesterday when we cleaned cages, we set up a little safe play area in our wagon for the babies. The bottom isn't solid, so we put our Fitt & Show rugs over it, and then put the nestbox in one end, with a board over the other (so no birdies would snatch 'em!) The babies really enjoyed playing around in there!  

Set Up: 







Checking things out: 

That's my baby on the left  











Then we cleaned out Minnie's cage really well, and switched her to Autumn's cage, and Autumn to Sage's old cage; so now Sage and the babes have the large hutch.

Babies checking out their new "mansion"::biggrin2:















The babies are already sampling pellets, hay and even drinking from the water bottle!!! :coolnesspicture of drinking from bottle to come later!  ) 
















Now for a few cute pictures: 











Amanda's baby: 











This is Karlee's baby: 






More to come soon!!! :thumbup

Emily


----------



## kirbyultra (May 29, 2009)

Ahhh!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

Way to cute and there big way to fast


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 29, 2009)

Eek! That last picture is adorable!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 29, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKK!!!!!!!! :schock: !!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 29, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 30, 2009)

I want Elliot. Please?!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys  

Luv-Bunniz, that babies' name isn't officially Elliot.  lol. I think Amanda is thinking of something differently, not sure though. 

For my baby, I'm going with: 

BOY:
Mason or Reilly

GIRL: 
Keya or Alora 

It would be cool if the babies had long fancy names, so I kind of took a Jonas Brothers' song called "Black Keys" and changed the Black to White, for White Keys. (The song was written on piano using only the black keys, hence "Black Keys",) so I thought that White Keys would be a good full name for the baby, then just call her Keya.  

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Eek! That last picture is adorable!




YES! Isn't it? OMG Those babies are so cute! :hearts:


----------



## BSAR (May 31, 2009)

Well I thought I would update with more pictures!! There's not that many since the babies are getting squirmy outside and kept running for the grass! They are three weeks old today and these pics were from yesterday.

P.S I would love some help picking a name for my baby! So far I am thinking of Danni and Elliot. 

PICS!!




Running everywhere!




Sneaking some grass.




Soo cute!




Drinking water. They also had fun running through it! lol




All of em!




Cutie!




Hanging out.

There is a video also, I will put that up later.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2009)

:shock:You are trying to kill me!Send me Savy you have your hands full.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 31, 2009)

I want them all!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

I see a sweet bunny face that should be entered in the contest!!!!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 1, 2009)

I think i just died from cuteness.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I see a sweet bunny face that should be entered in the contest!!!!!!



What one?



I took nearly 40 photos of the babies yesterday so I will get them and the video uploaded to photobucket today. And we will also have some pics of the big bunners up as well! 

Ali, I don't think taking one bunny away would make much of a diffrence with these four little guys lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:You are trying to kill me!Send me Savy you have your hands full.



LOL!! :biggrin2:

That had me smiling when I read that! hehe. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for no pics yet guys! I haven't felt well for a few days. I will try to get them up tomorrow I promise!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok everyone Its baby pic time!! We will get the big bunny pics up tomorrow! Sorry for such the delay! These pics are from Sunday when the babies were 3wks!

We just got back from playing with the babies and we checked and we are pretty sure that Blue baby and green baby are boys! And red and yellow are girls! They will have positvie results next Monday! lol
So I have named my baby Moses Chance. And call him Mo(e) for short! I loved Mo because in Bethoovens 2nd one baby is named Mo and I love how they say "Hey Mo whaddya know?" So I kept saying to my green baby and its just fits! And then Chance because yesterday he scrambled from my arms and fell four feet and we though he broke his back or leg because he wasn't moving and he was screaming that horrible scream but he proved us wrong and he is fine! 

If a girl I'm not sure what I'll name him. Still thinking. And then my sister named her blue baby boy Cassidy but she might change it. 

Ok sorry for all the rambling here are the pics!
Eta: I had to redo all the pics because it was just one copied 18 times!! I didn't want to spam you with one baby! lol





Little red, most likely a girly! This is Karlee's baby who she wanted so bad to be a boy!




Little Mo!!




They are getting into pellets more! They used to go straight for the hay!




Mo sneaking some of mommies grass!




Mo!




Little Red!




Little Red again!




Eating hay.




Hai Ro!




Cute family!




Little Red.




Little Yeller! I wanted her to bea boy to name her Timothy Jay! Oh well. We have to ask what Karlee thinks is a good name too since we are all naming this baby!




Momma and littler Yeller?




This is how we eat our hay, by jumping into it and climbing through and under it!




They loooves their hay! Just like Papa Bruce!




Cutie!




Trying to steal Momma's grass!

Enjoy!! 

Tomorrow I am gettin a new awesome digital camera (I have a digi but it got sand it in and won't zoom!) and so now the pics of the bunnies will be so much better!! Not that they weren't before, I was getting good at my broken camera, I can still use it just not to zoom. And since I am a photographer I need zoom lol!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 4, 2009)

ETA: So tomorrow expect to see grown bunny pics and new baby pics from my New camera!!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

Nvm what i said! Haha. When I first looked at the pictures, every picture was the same....

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww! They're just precious! Being mini-rex babies, I'm sure they're going to start some fun little shenanigans soon.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 4, 2009)

The little babies are just adorable....i absolutely love the mummy bun though....she's gorgeous


----------



## BSAR (Jun 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! They're just precious! Being mini-rex babies, I'm sure they're going to start some fun little shenanigans soon.




Hahah they all ready do! Its a chore just to take them out on carpets in the grass. They go for it every second, they also rip at the rug and bite down hard on the grass so when you try to pull em off it takes longer to get them free!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! They're just precious! Being mini-rex babies, I'm sure they're going to start some fun little shenanigans soon.



Aww thank you!  


Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey guys so sorry about no big bunny photos or new ones of the babies. I didn't get my camera today but we will have a pic update on Sunday!! Pics of the big bunners from this week and new ones of all!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry for no pics guys!! I just got my new camera last Friday and we were in Oregon for the weekend but we took lots of pics today so we will have them up by Friday! 

Updates:
We are thinking of doing a weekly bun newsletter for our blog! 
The babies are almost 5 weeks and are using the litter box already! They started at 3 weeks! 
All the babies have names! And my sister sexed them right! 
So here they are: (they are long show names lol)
Blue Girl is now: Sheza Darlin Cass (Cass and Cassidy for short)
Green Girl is now: Taking Chances (Chancey) Her name may still be changed, but most likely is staying.
Red Boy is now: Louieeville Slugger (Louiee)
Yellow Boy is now: Cadbury White Chocolate (Cadbury and Cad for short.) Cadbury got his name because there is a company as many know called Cadbury and since Cad is white I thought white chocolate would fit nice! 

Amanda


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

I think the weekly bun newsletter is a great idea.
I like all names you gals picked out for the babies.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Becka!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 12, 2009)

That's so cute that they're using the litter box! It's weird that us people think babies using toilets is cute, too...  Still cute!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it way cute!! And I was sooo surprised they started using it the first day! 
We have forgot to put it in their for a week or so, lol, but they still poo in the same corner it was in!

PICS WILL BE UP WITHIN A COUPLE HOURS!!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey ya'll! Here are the long awaited pics!!

Autumn:




m Hai!




Glad to be outside!




Bye!!

Brucey:




I is hungry!




Nommy!




So cute!




Its a jungle out there!




Handsome boy!

Lily!!





Hai!




Eating grass.




And Lil's again.

Magic!




Porking out!




What a cutie!




Magic!

Minnesota:




Hai Sippi!




Nummy grass!




Binky sorta.

Mississippi:




Locked up!




Checking things out.




Oh hai.




"Oh mi goodness! Dis garden.....fail!"

More to come!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey I will have the other pics up later. I was almost finshed with the second post with tons of pics on it and my computer died! So now I'm not in the mood to sit here for 30 or so more minutes and reply. 
Sorry! But you WILL have them today!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok here are the rest! 

Ray:




Mine!




Such a sweetie!




Loves his nose rubs!




Havin fun outside.

Sage!




Relaxin!




(enter appropriate caption here) lol The look on her face is priceless!




Freedom from kids!




And grass!

The Babies!!




Playin with mommy outside.




They didn't stay with her for long since they kept eating grass!




My baby girl, Chancey!




Silly babies!




Karlee's baby boy Louiee!




Baby bunnies first road trip to the 4h meeting.




oOo a mirror!




They are obsessed with the mirror!




Chillin




Tired already.




And we love this mirror!

Savannah!




Hai!




Cute portrait!




Soooo photogenic!




Thinking about escaping! She can squeeze thru these bars! Little stinker!




Cute!

Willow!




Will will.




Sooo cute!

Enjoy! I am sure we will have more later or tomorrow since we took tons when we were just out there!

Amanda


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 24, 2009)

:hello

We haven't updated in a while so I figured I would update!  I did have a HUGE post typed up earlier and then my computer crashed, so I'm just going to do a little list of updates here: 

1. Babies are all in their own cages - Cad & Louiee together; Cass & Chancey together. We'll get pictures up tomorrow of the set-up! 

2. The babies are 6 weeks old! Can you believe it? It doesn't seem like they're that old! I remember the day they were born!

3. Magic FINALLY has an H-harness!! I found it in Astoria, OR. but we were already down there for vacation so it was alright. I had seen the petstore when we were in Astoria the previous weekend, and when we came back for vacation on June 16-18th, I wanted to go there; so on the way home we stopped. I figured they might have H-harness, and sure enough they did! The only thing about this harness, is that it doesn't have buckles, just adjustments; so I have to resize it every time i take it off/put it on. But...I was looking at my little red H-harness that only fits Savvy, and I figured I can possibly fix Magic's and put on buckles; plus, I'm going to make some of my own H-harnesses and sell them; maybe some of the pet shops/feed stores willbuy some to sell in their stores, too. 

4. Our County Fair is about a month away! We haul in on July 29th, and haul out on August 2nd. We're sooo excited:biggrin2:, but we've go soo much to do! :expressionless

Today's ExerciseNews: 


Today we took all the bunnies out for about 2 hours; they all had a blast! 
Sippi didn't get much time out because he escaped 3 times!! So he had to go to timeout. He did get out while we were feeding though. 
The babies had fun outside! I built a makeshift shelf in their pen for them, and they loved climbing on it. 
Cadbury kept insisting on walking through and sitting in the water dish. I told him that the water would ruin his fur, but he didn't believe me. :rollseyesJust wait till you see the pictures of what he did afterwards!!  
 Sage was sooo tired from the babies; when she was outside she slept the entire time! She did flirt with Ray a little bit though, and she was going crazy! Lol. It was too cute! 
Ray is suchh a lovebug! He was flirting with everybun and even me! And he makes Sage crazy for him! Lol. You can definitely tell that they're 'together'.  
Lily saw the babies with 'her' tunnel, and would not stop watching them! We gave her the little tent we have, but she just wanted to chew on it, and would not go in it. She just wanted her tunnel! lol. We finally gave it to her after awhile and she was so thankful! What a spoiled little girl!  
I had Magic out on his harness when I first brought him out (because there were no pens open due to the babies taken one over ) and he was going over his jumps all by himself. I wasn't even guiding him over to the course, he just took it upon himself to practice a little.  It was too cute, and you can defnitely tell he loves jumping, because if he didn't, I doubt he would go over to the course on his own.
Alright, so now we'll get on to the pictures!  These are just my pictures; my sister will upload hers tomorrow! I have no Sippi pictures, because I was still putting bunnies outside when he was escaping  

*Autumn: *




Autumngot to go in Magic's pen because he was in a different one, andshe took it upon herself to fix Magic's holes and landscaping  

*Bruce: *




Bruce always has the same mission when he comes out to play: Eat the grass and don't stop eating! 

*Lily: *




Lily, happy now that she has 'her' tunnel. We are seriously going to have to buy more of these tunnels; Everybun uses them: the babies, Magic (for training), Lily...it's such a big hit!

*Magic: *




Magic in his brand new harness!  Don't you just love the colour? 




"Hai, Mom, check it out!" 




Tired after playing so hard. He's such a cutie!  

*Minnie: *




Miss Minnie.  




She thought the babies were super cute!! 




Aww, playing is sooo tiring! In this pic, it makes her fur look REALLY brown. It's starting to get brown, but not this bad.

*Ray: *




Ray flirting with Autumn.  




The neighbors were putting on their own version of Jerry Springer, and Ray was interested in what they were arguing about h34r2




"Hahh! Emi, you're such a good hide-and-seeker!" 




"Emi!! Wait, come back! I promise I wont hides from yous any more!" 

*Sage: *




Sage, relaxing. 




Crashed! 




I just love this picture. She's too pooped to play! 

*Ready for some cuteness overload? The BABIES: *





Louiee playing on the makeshift shelf. 




That's Chancey in the front, and I'm not sure who that is behind her. lol. 




Somebunny doing a crazy hop!




Ex. pen set-up. 




This is what happens when little Cadbury's play in the water dish and then go to the dirt!!  




One of the boys, crashed. 




Chancey relaxing after hard playtime. 




Cass looking like hers about to fall asleep. 

*Savannah:*




As soon as I sat down, she tried to escape her pen!




Giving me her "grrr" face!  




Such attitude! 

*Willow:* 





Pretending to be shy!! 

*Hope you enjoyed! There should be more pictures of the babies and everybun else tomorrow!  Please reply!  *

*Emily*


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 24, 2009)

Great pictures Emily! All your rabbits are so lovely, but I'm especially fond of Bruce, Minnie and Ray. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Erika!  

Emily


----------



## Boz (Jun 24, 2009)

If Mississippi goes missing I didn't do it. h34r2


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a total "I didn't do it!" face if I've ever seen one! lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 24, 2009)

Hehe. 
Breanna, I'll trade you Sippi for Louie and Dolla  

Haha, isn't it though, Kelly? lol. My sister got a picture of one of the babies getting ready to clean his/her face with dirty paws! lol. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey I have tons of pics from this day so I will have to upload those today! So look forward to those!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry I didnt get the pics up. My computer was acting up and I could only get a few ready to upload. I will get them up shortly though!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

:hyper:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 3, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Sorry I didnt get the pics up. My computer was acting up and I could only get a few ready to upload. I will get them up shortly though!


:waiting:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay pics will be up sometime today! I had issues with moving files yesterday again so it took longer, and I was multi-tasking while uploading to photobucket, and then I had to do 4-H stuff and babysit. So I will get them up today, and they are from the same day as the most recent pics my sister put up!

Amanda


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 7, 2009)

:stikpoke


----------



## BSAR (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay before pics we have some updates!


The babies are 8 weeks old already!
County fair is in three weeks!
Savannah has recieved her third leg and can be registered!!
And I think thats all........


Now to the pictures!!




Autumn digging. This is the only pic I got of her sadly.




Dis is mine! Not Sippis!




And of course doing what he does best!




Lily was being sooo lovey dovey! She is trying to climb on my lap in this pic! She just kept nudging me and my moms hands for pets and loves!




Checking out the tent. She didn't like it, her prefers her tunnel!




Playing.




Hey Look over dere!




Magic sportin his new harness!




Playing in the grass!




Diggin I think.




Minnie! 




Cute sepia portrait.




Minnie doesn't like the tent either. Its too small for her!




Playing.

More coming!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay hereare a couplepics of Sippi! He hasn't had many taken lately, thats unusual!




Playing.




Poor Sippi in a small and covered pen, he jumps out a lot. The other day he jumped out three times in a row when I was standing right in front of him!!:shock: He has guts! 

Well have to get pics of Sippi in a the new play pen we got! He hasn't jumped out yet. Probably because he knows there is a door!

Okay more pics!




Ray.




Talkin to his Daddy, or more like arguing.




Crashed in his litter box! I tried to get a better pic but if I had stuck the camera in his cage he would have been right at the door looking for pets and kisses!




Nummy grass.




Restin.

Now baby playin cuteness!




Playing




Having fun!




Bouncing!




Chancey!




Tunnel!




Silly




Always trying to climb on it! The other day one baby got on top of the tunnel and then it rolled him/her right into the chicken wire. It was so cute and funny, luckily the chicken wire is really soft and flimsy so the baby was ok.




A shelf!




Little baby hopping off the shelf! Little Louiee had issues getting up, poor guy got half way up and fell so Emily had to lower it.




Tent time!




So many toys!




The boys cleaning each other!!






[align=center]
So tired!


[/align]


More coming!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 7, 2009)

Gotta catch her off guard otherwise she tries to get out!




Looking at something.




Little fatty! And she is at perfect weight!




Willow




Cutie!




I was asking her if she knew where a frog went, I thought Autumn had ate it since it hopped in her cage and I saw her eating something. So this is Willow saying No Autumn didn't eat it mom!

*The frog was found a few minutes later in a hole in Bruces cage. 

Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 7, 2009)

This one is the perfect "the grass is always greener..." picture!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 8, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> This one is the perfect "the grass is always greener..." picture!


Haha yeah!!I think she is actually looking at Magic though. You can see his ears in the far right of the pic!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 8, 2009)

The baby pictures are so cute.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2009)

I took some pictures of all the bunnies todaywhen they were out exercising while we cleaned cages. 

I will upload them tomorrow, along with updates, so look forward to that!  hehe. 

Emily


----------



## Malexis (Jul 9, 2009)

Your bunnies are sooo cute!  I love the elops sippi and minnie! 
I want an english lop soo bad!  Im going to talk my mom into letting me get another bunny once i get a job... Now i just need to find one haah. But i'm hoping i can bond one with my lionhead, evie.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you, Morgan!  
English Lops are such a fun breed. There is a breeder down in Battleground, WA that constantly has EL's for sale. When you're ready for an EL, you can just PM me and I will give you her information  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys! We haven't updated in a while so I figured I would!  

The past week in a half (or so) has been pretty nasty here, so the bunnies haven't been getting much play time. Yesterday when we cleaned cages, we put Sage, Cadbury, Cassidy, Chancey and Louiee out in the pens so they got some run time. 

Lily got to come out and run around the rabbitry while we were cleaning cages. It's so funny because you'll open her door, turn around and the next minute she's gone! Haha. Her cage is low to the ground, so it's easy for her to jump in/out. Yesterday we did switch her to the larger hutch as the babies are going to be coming out of the nestbox soon; so now if she wants out we have to lift her down/up. 

We have three hutches that have some small holes in them!!! The wooden floors are just rotting away from pee/water and so we are working to get some new cages very soon, but the thing is we also need to downsize on rabbits. We have7 that are looking for new homes: Sippi, Minnie (after state fair), Cadbury, Chancey (after state fair), Louiee, Bruce, and Willow. I keep getting e-mails about them, but then the people don't e-mail me back after I send pictures. It would be nice if they could just e-mail to say they weren't interested anymore, but I'm getting upset that they're wasting my time and effort. So now on the Ad I have put "Serious Inquiries only" etc. etc. 

In other news, Lily's babies are 2 weeks old tomorrow!! Crazy! Two of them are Blue Viennas, and the other two are solid Blues. They are really quite cute.  

Sage's babies are 14 weeks old today.  Cadbury and Louiee had to be seperated because after fair they were letting their "manlyness" show...:rollseyesSo they're no longer together. As soon as one bunny leaves, then we'll seperate the girls as well, just so they can have some more room. 

We updated our website with some new info and new pictures of the bunnies! Going to take new pictures of the rabbitry today since it's clean! haha. So go check it out: http://www.blueskyacresrabbitry.net76.net You should sign the guestbook, too! (Find it on the Home Page) since we have no signatures in it yet!!  

We've been having to dust the bunnies with DE (not sure what it's called. Hard to pronounce but my 4-H leader uses it for her bunnies and she gave us a bag of it; she actually found the fur mites when she was tattooing! Lucky she came!)because they had fur mites three days before fair! Luckily the fur mites got killed before fair and no one got sent home at vet check. You have to keep them on a 5-week cycle though, so 2 more weeks to dust. That way all eggs are killed.  

Hmm...I'm not sure if there's anything else...haha. We're going to take the bunnies outside for exercise today (and Magic will get trained!) since it's nice; So you can expect some pictures either tomorrow or Tuesday! But here are the most recent pictures!  





Bruce. He didn't want his picture taken! Haha. (Oh, I took most of these pictures; using my sister's fancy camera! Which I love! And must get one! ) 




Lily running out in the rabbitry. 

I am going to love it the day Lily finally becomes a house bunny. (When I move out. Haha, she's going with me!) She was before we got her, and you can totally tell that's where she belongs again (unfortunately my mom won't allow her to be....just yet! We're working on convincing her though! Maybe after Lils is spayed?!) She will come over to you when she's out and stand up on you, talk to you. It's so cute. She also likes saying Hi to all the other bunnies. 

*Ready for Cuteness Overload?*





They have their eyes open!!! 




Aww!! So cute!




Snuggling in the nestbox! 




Close-up! 




This is the baby I'm naming. The one with the most white markings. Also the runt. 




Their so adorable!

The other night I had them in the house and they were running all over the blanket on the ground. I would make kissy noises and they would *ziiiippp *right on over to me. They would snuggle as close as they could to me too. It was too adorable!!  I even got some baby bunny kisses. These little guys like to bite more than Sage's babies did. I've been nipped tons of times already! haha. 




Magic. Whenever you open his door, he always looks out like this. It makes it difficult to get a good picture of him! haha.




_So_ handsome! :inlove:




My youngest nephew, Jack, and Magic. Magic is his *favourite *bunny....which makes sense, because I'm his favourite aunt.  




Mr. Handsome again. :biggrin2:




Minnie does the same thing Magic does when you open her cage: Lean out!! haha. When I took this picture I told her to just stay back in her cage. I really like this pic of her! One of my favourite ones while she's in her cage. 




She spends a LOT of time laying down nowadays. 




Sippers! This was actually taken last week sometime. 




Sage-y girl.  

She's still the shy little thing she always has been, but we're hoping to work with her more and get her more used to people. She just needs more attention and all. I remember that Magic was like that when we first got him, but after quite a while he started warming up too us. Mandi likes taking Sage out on the harness, so I'm hoping that maybe, _just maybe, _they might be able to do some rabbit hopping after they form a better bond, and then that might make Sage open up some more.  




Louiee!  




Chancey and Cassidy exercising a couple days ago. 




Mr. Cadbury! 

The babies remind me so much of their parents! Cass and Chancey are just like Sage, while Cad and Lou are just like Ray! Not just their appearence (haha) but the way they act, too. It's really crazy. I find myself calling Cadbury, 'Ray', all the time. haha. 




And here's the gorgeous diva, Savannah, for Ali!  

So that's all! No new Willow or Ray pictures...but they'll be some soon!  

Emily

ETA: Grammar


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

:faint: Those are some beautiful babies


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2009)

My Savy!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey all! I thought I would update the blog with some more pics!!!

UPDATES: The babies will be four weeks old tomorow!! Allbabies have names but may stillbe changed after gender check.They are Tinder,Max, DakotaandZip.Uhm... I think thats it! 

First here are some pics of our garden!! Its doing pretty good! The parsley is growing excellently! 




A sign my friend got me for my birthday! My sister has one that say welcome but she hasn't put it in the garden yet.




The parsley is on the far right.




Its a ok garden for our first year! Next year we might just grow parsley!

Ok now onto the buns. 




Autumn eating dinner. 

Here are Bruce, Magic and Savvy's photo shoot pics! These were takenthe dayafterthe babies were.I just loooovedoing photoshootswith thebunns! Itsso cute! The babies are having anothershoot sometime this week!EXTREME CUTENESS BELOW!!









Hiding














He wasn't really in the mood for pics.












































This was gonna be Savannah's entry for the contest but I forgot to enter it.

Now on to the babies! These pics were taken a couple days ago. 









Tinder or Dakota.




Zip, if you look close you can see he has a white strip just like daddy Magic.




Zip.














Tinder like soccer! Lol




I think this is Max. lol. 

Thats all for now! Enjoy!

Amanda


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

MY SAVY!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 30, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> MY SAVY!


Lol!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all! I have some upates to share! Firstly we will have more bunner pics up soon! 

Ok so we are selling most of our rabbits. We're selling all of Lily's babies, they're for reserve right now, Bruce, Cadbury, Louiee, Willow, Chancey, Sippi and Minnie.

So on Labor Day a couple with three girls who are getting into showing rabbits and such, came by and they bought Cadbury! They have two other Mini Rexes.

Minnie has a wonderful home lined up for her, her new owner has previously owned a black English Lop before so Minnie will be going to her new home by October 1st. After state fair...which is next weekend!

On Thursday a friend of FallingStar's (Karlee) came by and she bought Bruce. And her brother bought Louiee....which Karlee named Louiee so that was pretty cool that Karlee will be able to check up on Lou and Bruce.Their new owners have had a rabbit before as well.

I miss Bruce so much! Its very weird going into the rabbitry and not seeing him bounce up and down for food. The rabbitry just feels so quiet and lonely without Bruce and its so weird. I also didn't thinkI would miss him so much. I have cried myself to sleep the past two nights because I miss him so much! 

We are hopefully going to refer Bruce and Louiee's new ownes to RO so they can learn more and also keep us updated on the boys. 

I think thats pretty much it. We will try to have pics up before the weekend is over!

Amanda


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh!! I just love Magic. Looks a lot like my Kirby. They do the same thing, peek out of the door like that!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Those babies are too cute! *Fighting the desire to hop in my car and drive down your way, wander aimlessly, calling for the baby buns to come to me*


----------



## trailsend (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Emily! I loved all the pictures, I always enjoy your pictures of your buns. How are you? I haven't been on the forum a terrible lot and I'm so behind on all the goings on. 

How come you are selling the rabbits you are? Downsizing? Maybe you've already said in your blog and I didn't see it. I hope all is well with you and with all your rabbits


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 20, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Hi Emily! I loved all the pictures, I always enjoy your pictures of your buns. How are you? I haven't been on the forum a terrible lot and I'm so behind on all the goings on.
> 
> How come you are selling the rabbits you are? Downsizing? Maybe you've already said in your blog and I didn't see it. I hope all is well with you and with all your rabbits



Hey Donna!  I'm doing good...really stressed out with school and stuff..and on getting enough money to complete my senior project which is remodeling the rabbitry! lol. 

We are just downsizing, yup Sticking to one breed only.  Haven't had much luck finding homes for the remaining 6  Might have to take the 4 mixes down to the local feed store and hope they can get sold that way - as much as I hate to do it that way, but we badly need the empty cage space so I can switch rabbits around for the remodel.  

Other than that everything else is going good.  No more litters until December...actually, we're planning a Christmas litter! We're looking for a REW buck and that reminds me I need to e-mail someone in my 4-H club and ask her if I can come by this weekend to look at one of her REW's. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 17, 2009)

I figured I'd give an update, because it's much needed, lol.  

I'll start with posting the link to our rabbitry website, because I just recently updated it and fixed some things up. I added an actual guestbook page, because our guestbook link wasn't visible and no one was signing it! Hopefully visitors will now take the advantage of the guestbook page! lol. Even though the entries go strait to my e-mail, but that will still be cool to read them  

So anyway, here is the link: http://www.blueskyacresrabbitry.net76.net I put a neat feature on there which is rabbitry news. You can find the link to it under the picture on the home page  

As most of you know, we lost our gorgeous girl, Autumn a few weeks ago. She passed from unknown causes and we are very saddened bythe loss. It's very different without her in the rabbitry because she's been there from the start. She was Amanda's first rabbit, as Magic was mine. 

R.I.P. Autumn. We love and miss you so much. :rose:

This past weekend we had a rabbit show. (It was Saturday, November 14th). Mandi didn't go because she was sick, so it left me and my mom to haul the rabbits and do all that good stuff. It was FREEZING where we were and I was set up with my 4-H leader and her two (out of three sons...haha the other was at home sleeping! psh.) and luckily she had brought a tiny propane heater....much good did that do. Haha. It was sooo little and only lasted for a couple hours - leaving us to freeze the rest of the day. I groomed the rabbits when we had gotten set up, clipped their nails, etc. And then basically just waited for them to go up on the show table. All in all we got 2 firsts, 1 first in fur, 2 BOV's and 1 second.  I don't know what Sage got in Open because I was selling our nest box and left my mom and my leader's son in charge of putting her on the table, so I got all confused when I came back because she was up there, but there weren't any other REW's. Guess she'd already been judged but the judge failed to tell me that she could go back, and when I asked her, she replied really snottily. :/ Really irked me. 

Anyways, for the rest of the show I mainly hung out with one of the boys. We kept complaining to eachother how cold it was! lol. 

At about 3 in the afternoon, some more club members got there, the one's who bred our new buck, and so I looked him over (and I really had no choice but to get him seeing as how he was the only REW buck there; and I had searched all the rabbits - only saw REW does!) and typed him out and my leader had previously said he was a nice looking rabbit. So we got him... It took us a while to pick out his name, but we are calling him Taj Mahal; Taj for short.  You can see pictures in my thread in the General rabbit forum and I'll get more tonight when we go to clean cages . 

He's a really nice looking buck and I can't wait to see what he produces, as well as get him out on the show tables! 

We are breeding both Chancey & Sage on November 24th. They'll be due on December 25th - Christmas litters!  The babies will be ready for us to take to a March show in 2010 and sell them there, maybe put a few up on the table if they meet their junior weights, although I don't know if they will or not...they'll only be 9/10 weeks old. However, we did show Chancey @ 10 weeks (as well as the rest of her litter; in a Fair, not ARBA show) and they all met junior weight, so we'll just have to see how they are doing by that time.  If they don't all sell at that show, we are also having a 4-H show that month, and then our Spring Fair is in May - which would be a great opportunity for the remaining juniors we have to be shown, since they'll be about 4 months old. 

As far as my senior project goes, I'm working on the smaller things right now (such as redoing our rabbitry sign, painting our grooming table, feed management, record keeping, waste management, etc.) so that I will still have some more time to get $$ for cages. I currently have about $147, I think? My mom owes me $60, so whenever I get that, that'll bump it up to $207 which will be only enough for 4 cages, and we need at least 6 new cages! I'm going to ask some local farm stores/pet stores for $50 donations (basically "buy a cage!") and I'm hoping that will go well - I've typed up a letter based off my 4-H donation letter, to present to the businesses...I just need to find the motivation to go out and get it done! It must be done soon...I only have until April to complete my project. But I know the cage thing will be the thing that gets me the most hours. 

Anyways, we are going out to clean cages right now so I will get some new pictures of everybun for you all... And I'm sure I'll have another quickie update with those, as well!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 22, 2009)

I will try and get the pictures up tomorrow night  Can't remember what I got distractedby the other day. lol. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello everyone!! Happy Holidays from us here at Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry!  

Here are some Rabbitry updates!! 


*Sage is due with her 2nd litter on Christmas! Daddy is Ray!*
*Sage's daughter, Chancey, is due on Dec. 26th with her first litter! Daddy is Taj!*
*We have our new cages! Brood cages are being installed on Monday for the girls!!*
*Magic has come down with conjunctivitis and will be being treated for it with Terramycin. *
*We are still looking for a home for Willow! The babies will most likely be going to my 4-H leader (and I won't say what for. ) unless I can find them pet homes. *
So that's about it, as far as the "big" stuff goes.  

We have recent pictures of the bunnies, but the pictures are on my sisters computer (and at the moment, we only have one source of internet for our laptops, so can't be on at the same time, unless one of us is also out in the den hooked up...but it's difficult that way). So here are the most recent pictures of the babies: 




The girls... from left to right is Max, Zip and Tinder. 




And then of course we have Dakota, the little boy.  

We'll be cleaning cages tomorrow, so we'll get some more pictures and I promise we will get them up right away! I don't like taking pics of the bunnies on my camera, because it's crappy, so we always take pictures on Amanda's camera.  

Anyway, we will definitely have pictures of the litters when they arrive!  We are currently thinking of name ideas for them and have several themes to choose from! We are thinking about a Christmas theme for Sage's babies, and most likely a Beach theme for Chancey's babies, or a song theme.  

I will also get pictures of our new cages since I need them for my Senior Project anyway, and haven't taken any yet! I will be getting the brood cages in on Monday so that I can move Chancey and Sage in there; and will also be getting two nest boxes as the one we have right now won't fit, and we would need another anyway, so we have to get two now.  

The other cages will be moved into the shed sometime after christmas. I am figuring out how to stack the wire cages at this moment, because I have seem to run into that problem. So hopefully everything will work out in that aspect; as well as what I use to stack them with.  

Well I think that's all for now! Enjoy the pics of the baby bunnies and I promise there will be more pictures tomorrow!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2009)

Emily! I'm seriously in love with those blue babies! I had a blue netherland dwarf before, I just love the colour. Those babies also have the most adorable ears ever! :shock:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Grace! If only you were closer I would send ya one!!  They are quite adorable and so loveable. Max and Zip are like the little tomboys of the group - so crazy!! Tinder is so shy, just like Lily. She has to deal with her sisters crazy binkies and toy-flinging! Dakota is about inbetween - shy and crazy. lol. 

We went out this morning and cleaned cages after we fed the bunnies! It didn't take us long to clean all the cages which was great, besides having it done early. Usually we clean at night time, and it's dark.  

So here are some pictures of the bunners from this morning!!!  




Magic hanging out of his cage! You can see the eye that is normal. His left eye is the one infected with conjunctivitis. 




Baby girls diggin' into their hay!!  




Max checking out the shavings bucket. 




Tinder and Zip checking out the new shavings. They like to help push the shavings around.  




Max, making herself look threatening!!  




Savvy, making her grumpy face!! 




She's not a morning bunny.  




Handsome Taj Mahal!!  




Look at that adorable face!! 




Taj is such a character.  He loves to be pet, but only if you have food in your hands are about to give it too him.  




Seeing if he's got any more food left. 




And last but not least, Momma Sage hiding in her litter box.  

Hope you enjoy the pictures!!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovely pictures! The blue babies look like they have a really fun personality. Whoever gets them will be lucky


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovely pictures! The blue babies look like they have a really fun personality. Whoever gets them will be lucky


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 21, 2009)

That all look great!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Denise!!  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2009)

Savvy, making her grumpy face!! 






MySavvy!


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 21, 2009)

Your bunnies are so cute, How is your new rabbitry coming along?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 6, 2010)

Eep, Paul, so sorry I didn't see you post sooner! The rabbitry is coming along nicely so far.  I just have to switch in the last two of the wire cages and then everybun will be in wire!! Of course, we are going to add about 4 or 6 more cages later this year, but that won't happen until I can get some more money, and it will probably be past the deadline of my Sr. Project, so it won't count. 

Anyway, tomorrow Sage & Chancey are due!! They have brand-new nestboxes with holes in the bottom for drainage and Sage has already been practicing her nest-making skills! 

We are getting really excited for baby bunnies!! Sage's babies will have a beach-theme for names, and Chancey's will be song-theme.  I've already got my list of names picked out.  

We aren't going to be able to show these babies at the March show, but we will be able to show any remaning Juniors at our Spring Youth Fair in May. I am hoping to possibly pick up a new doe at the show in March so that we can breed for a litter to show at County Fair.I just have to see how things go on space, etc. because Amanda is still wanting a Mini Lop and I would love to have a Dutch for my next jumping prospect. It's alot easier said than done, though. We need the extra cage space for upcoming litters, so we're kind of in a win-lose situation on both parts. Hopefully we can get everything figured out though.  

I will update tomorrow with pictures of the litters! 

Emily


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 6, 2010)

YEAH i cant wait for pics whoo hoo


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 28, 2010)

I will have to put up the AFTER pictures tonight!! Everyone in the rabbitry at this moment is in a wire cage!  The three REW pre-juniors are seperated and in their own cages - well, Kailua and Winchester (both girls) are in their own cage, and Veradero is in a cage on top of their's. I brought in one of the extra, smaller wire cages for him, since we switched Ray to the bottom hole. 

It feels awesome not having to clean solid floors anymore! Of course, we still don't have Lily or Magic's cages on pans and stacked, but once I get enough money to buy the stands and 2 pans, they will definitely be set up, and then I just have to set up the oher 2 24x24's!! I'm going to have to see how much that will cost me to get.  

Amanda still wants a Mini Lop or a Holland Lop... and I have found a newbreed I love- Black Otter Rex!! :inlove:They are just so gorgeous. I've been eyeing a breeder's babies down in Oregon...Absolutely stunning. My 4-H leader's son raises them to, and his are soo sweet! I might be suckered into getting one.  

I am sorry for not updating lately with pictures of the babies! I will have to get some of those up soon, too! They are 7 weeks old, and we have 2 does (Kailua and Winchester) and one buck (Veradero). Veradera and Winchester are our show qualities, and Kailua is pet quality. They are 8 weeks on Easter, so I'm holding them until 2 weeks after to prevent them from going to Easter homes.  

Ahh, what else? Oh! Chancey is due tomorrow!!  She is confirmed pregnant, and started making her nest about a week and a half ago.  We are gonna have cute Chancey/Tahj babies! I'm hoping they will be very typey - Chancey has nice shoulders, and I love Tahj's topline and HQs! 

I will update soon with pictures!! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are the long awaited pictures! 




One of the baby girls in their new cage!




Win checking things out from inside the new cage!




Win (I think?) sitting in her purple litterbox. They have such good litter habits! 




Babies cuddlin' with mom, Sage, before going to their new cages!




Veradero and all of his green stuff!  




Dero again.  




Kailua hidin' in the back of her cage!

And here are the after pictures of the rabbitry!! 




This is where we store our hay now. Before, it was up on top of that large hutch. Now it's much easier to put the hay bale in the shed, and much more accessible.  The small black coffee table to the right we use for storage, and if we need to use the plastic pet cages for extra room, then we just have to move the stuff there, and set those up!




Here we have Tahj in the top left hole, Savannah below him; Veradero on the very top right (that is just a temp cage up there; brought it in for Vero), his sisters Kailua and Winchester below him in the middle, and then Ray is in the bottom hole. 




The brood doe cages - Sage on top and Chancey on bottom!




And Magic and Lily - their cages are still on top of the wooden hutch, but once I get the cage stands and trays for these wire cages and the other two in storage, than that hutch will go outside for quarantine/extra cages.  

I think in total, counting all the extra cages, we have 21-ish holes!! 

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

What are those white and blue matt's that you have in the cages that i seen?


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job on the rabbitry


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 29, 2010)

Misty - Those white and blue mats are EZ-Matz, it allows the rabbits get off the wire.  

And thank you Denise!

ALSO!! 
BABY UPDATE! 

Chancey kindled 5 beautiful babies this afternoon!  Pictures soon!

Emily


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

YAY congrats I cant wait for pics


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 3, 2010)

:bump

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 14, 2010)

Today it was pretty nice outdoors, and with Spring Youth Fair coming up in 2 1/2 weeks, I decided to get Magic out and see how he did on the hopping course. 

He is getting older, and since I haven't been taking him out as much, I wasn't sure how he was going to do, or if he was even still interested in hopping at all anymore. Anyway, instead of setting up a full course, I just set up a single jump and we played Chase Me Charlie which is a rabbit hopping game (also horse jumping game) where the animal has to jump starting from really low, and each time s/he clears, they get the height raised. 

Magic was flying through the jumps, which I totally wasn't expecting! He did run out a couple of times once the jump got upwards of 14 inches, but he was doing really great! He even attempted a 20-inch, but he was too close and so he ended up knocking down the whole jump. He finished the game at a grand *17 *inches, which usually wouldn't be so much, but since he hasn't been out in a while, I was very surprised. Usually when I take him out, we work on lower jumps, nothing really exceeding 12-ish inches. 

Inbetween me fixing the rails to other heights, Magic was running around the yard, with his leash trailing behind him, and my cat, Charlie (haha), was having quite fun running after Magic and playing with the leash. I did have to yell at him a few times when he was getting to harsh with the leash, but he let go quickly and got the message. Magic also had fun chasing Charlie around the yard as well.  So I'm glad he had a blast exercising and also jumping!

I'm looking forward to doing some more coursework this week, and we're going to be sticking with jumps under 10 inches, since all the jumps at SYF are like 6 inches. I'm hoping that he will do good this year, and I'm also going to have to bust out the teeter-totter and A-frame as well so he can get some practice on those. 

I am in major need of updating my equipment - which is quite costly, but once I have some funds I'm hopin to build some proper PVC jumps, and a new teeter-totter, A-frame and maybe even build a dog walk. I'd also like somehow fix a PVC pole where I can screw it into the ground, and then I will have weave poles that actually stay in one place!  Hopefully I can do that soon, because I'm hoping to have a rabbit hopping class at this year's county rabbit clinic before fair.  

I have the video clips uploading to One True Media right now so that I can compile them, so once they're finished and I make the movie, then I will upload it. 

In other notes, I also took some pictures of the other bunnies (including all the babies!) as well as a video - which I will also upload later! Check them out!





Ray trying to get out of his cage. He was being very impatient (which you'll see in one of thevideos) when I was talking/petting the other bunnies. 




Sitting near his food dish. I like this picture - it looks like he's hiding - although, I'm sure isn't. lol. 




Peek-a-boo! I see a cute little babyface!  




Chancey pretending to be bashful.




Some Savvy for Ali!  She was checking something out at the back of her cage.




Just chillin.  




Probably looking at the mess of hay on the floor! 




Ray taking a drink from his water bottle.




Cute wittle babies! :inlove:




Magic and Me. Obviously he disapproves of getting his picture taken with me! 









More little cuties in the nestbox!




Gorgeous Lily!

Hmmm. I'm trying to think if there are any Rabbitry Updates. As of now, there isn't any that I can think of really other than that we're going to be attending quite a few shows coming up soon. We're hopefully going to make it to a 4-H show the 15th of May, after SYF - which reminds me to get the catalog so I can print that out. We are also hoping to attend the Washington State Rabbit Breeders Convention this year in June (or is it July? Can't remember! )! It would be our first time going and we are really hoping that we can make it.  Hopefully we will be paid members of WSRBA by the middle of May, as well as some other clubs. It was my goal to have that done by the beginning of this year, but without $$ that's kind of difficult. lol. Especially when we're going to join about 4 or 5 clubs. 

Well, that is all until next time!  

Hope you enjoyed the videos and pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 14, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Some Savvy for Ali!  She was checking something out at the back of her cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:My Savvy!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG What lovely buns..of course the babies r to die for they r so cute


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Apr 22, 2010)

Convention is on my birthday! XDD June 26-27. Ellensburg, no? 

Which reminds me.. I need to book a hotel soon. X3


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice Video that I seen on your rabbitry on youtube.com


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2010)

Goodness, I haven't updated in a while!! I figured it was time for an update with so much that's been happening lately.  

Where to start, anyways? lol. 

We have changed our rabbitry name from Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry to Blue Camas Rabbitry. We decided to switch because Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry is a mouthful, plus trying to fit 3 letters in the ear of an MR, plus the extra digits for that specific bunny, is very hard to do, lol. We also just wanted a change, too. We chose Blue Camas, because it is a flower that grows abundantly around Western Washington, it's very beautiful, and it played a very important part in the culture/history of Washington. 

I have also made a new website: http://www.bluecamasrabbitry.weebly.com and I absolutely love weebly!!  It's amazing, and I can't believe I didn't use it sooner!

Hmm... We are going to be attending the WSRB Convention at the end of June! We'll just be sending one bunny, BSA's Kailua, and we'll be sending her with Shaded Night Rabbitry, and then me and my sister will head over on Sunday to watch her in the Youth show, and also pick up two new breeding bucks!  We are very excited...  

We haven't done much updating with pictures of the babies...they are 8 weeks (almost nine!) old now, and just complete handfuls!  They love to get into trouble.They all also have names, now, as well. We have BC's Hey Jude, BC's American Honey, BC's Gloria, and BC's Ridin' Solo. All are named after songs.  

We will be keeping these four until early August, and showing them at our County Fair, and then whomever we don't take with us to State in September, we will find new homes for, but hopefully we can get some reservations on each of them before fair rolls around. 

We are still reducing some of the bunnies we have right now, trying to make room for better quality stock. It's going slow, and I've been having some bad experiences with past prospective buyers, but hopefully everything will smooth out soon enough and we can find them wonderful loving homes.  

I will update with pictures possibly later today.  Me and my sister graduate this Sunday, so I'll probably be busy tomorrow afternoon, and then of course all day Sunday. 

Stay tuned for pictures!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh...! I can't believe that the last time I updated was when the babies were in the nestbox!! Ahh! Haha. That's crazy. 

I guess I should give some updates first?  

Hmm..where to begin... We are moving to the Eastern side of WA state this fall, so we are in the process of selling most of our herd, and we will be keeping just 4 rabbits - Magic, Kailua, Chancey, & our new buck, whom I will introduce in a few.  Those will be our pemanent rabbits, and then we will probaby have a few litters, and depending on our schedules, possibly sell out, or keep the seniors longer. There are a lot of decisions to be made, but right now we just know that we need to drastically downsize our herd, which was our plan anyways, but is required right now in order to move across the mountains.  

In other news, BC's Gloria, had a gender change @ 15 weeks, and is now dubbed BC's Twist & Shout, aka Twister. He is also the POL, and remind you, these babies are the ones pictured above in the nestbox!!  They are now 4 months old! Can ya believe it?! lol. Jude, Twister's brother, is also being trained in rabbit hopping, and so far he is doing really well! His training will only be as long as we have him, and maybe his future owners will get into it as well. He would make a great hopper, although he doesn't really like the feeling of the harness.  But he'll get used to that. 

Our county fair is August 4th thru the 8th, and we will be showing 9 rabbits. We are excited to see how all of our juniors do and are hoping for some good results!  After that will be State fair, unless we make it up to Monroe for a triple MR specialty, which would be nice, but we'll have to see.  

Our next litters won't be until the fall, and I will either be breeding Kailua in August or September, depending on our moving schedule. I want to breed Chancey too, but Kai is already almost 6 months old, so she is the main priority. If I breed Kailua after the move, then I will most likely breed Chancey too, otherwise I will wait and see how things pan out. Here's hoping I could breed them both before we move.  

Now, onto some pictures!! (Pictures below description are that bunny.  haha)

Firstly, this is our new buck, Twin Barn's Sawyer, aka "Rowdy".  He is a gorgeous little buck, and will be bred to Kailua & Chancey. We are expecting some very nice babies from these pairs and can't wait to breed!  He is a very handsome boy. 
















Here is Ray!  











Here is one of the juniors, mentioned above, Twister.  He is the POL out of the current litter of 4 - 2 bucks, 2 does. He has very nice texure, promising density, and has very nice type.  I'm very pleased with him. His father is Taj, and mother is Chancey. He is going to be my fitt & show bunny at fair this year, and I'm happy to use a boy this time; the last two times I have used a girl, they usually pee on me by the time we get off the table. :rollseyesHopefully this won't happen this time! Haha. He's a really sweet boy.











Hope you enjoyed! I'll update in about 5-ish minutes with some pictures of Magic jumping. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice update


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't updated in over a year and a TON has changed! Mainly the fact that we added Standard Rex to the barn last November, and have so far had just one litter. Since we are a small rabbitry, we don't have a ton of litters per year, and we only had one doe at the time & 2 bucks, but now we have 2 does & 2 bucks (though attempting to rehome our Black Otter Rex in order to bring in another colour that will work better with what we want to breed.) 

We had several litters this year -a couple Netherland Dwarf litters that didn't survive.  Unfortunately the does we had had to be put down as they were sick, so we only have our Netherland Dwarf buck, Bear, and he will be going back to his breeder, Shaded Night Rabbitry, at our next show, which is November 12th. 

We had 2 litters of Mini Rex, and one litter of Rex. We've sold a few babies, but still have quite a few left, so I'll share pictures of them!  





- This is our Broken Lynx Rex buck, Phalix. We love this colour and are wanting to breed Lynx Rex! 




- Our Castor Rex buck, Zora. Mommy to the babies this year, and Phalix is the dad. 




- And this is Apollo, our Black Otter Rex buck who we are attempting to rehome.




- StellaX Rowdy babies when they were tiny little things! Now they're 4 months old! 




- Cowboy! He's out of Kailua and Rowdy. I just took him to his new home this past weekend, and he's getting neutered tomorrow and then will get to live with his Holland Lop girlfriend once he's all healed! 




- Bentley, a Castor Rex Jr buck at 8 weeks. He's a little HAM! Very friendly and acts like a little puppy. His colour has come in much nicer now, too.  




- This is Bria (on the left) and her brother Bailey on the right. Siblings to Bentley. We are keeping Bria and will be breeding her soon hopefully.  Bailey is just like his brother and such an attention hog. 




- This is Dusty. He is the keeper buck out of our two MR litters this year. We are selling the rest of our White Mini Rex, and are going to add one or two coloured does and possibly a coloured buck.  Dusty is a spitting image of his dad, Rowdy. He loves flirting with the girls already. 

I will try and update more oftenwhen I can.There are tons more pictures floating around that I will have to get uploaded to photobucket. And then of course there will be even new photos! 
Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 27, 2011)

Very pretty bunnies, lovely colours.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, I _so_ want to bunnynap Bentley!!!! :inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 28, 2011)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh, I _so_ want to bunnynap Bentley!!!! :inlove:


:biggrin:Isn't he just sooo charming!? Lol. I will have to find an updated picture of him. He and his brother Sam have the most adorable chunky little heads and such a lapdog personality.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 9, 2011)

I made another thread in the general rabbit section, introducing my new boy, Kaelum, but I figured I also needed to add him to my blog.  

As some or most of you know, I also lost Magic, my heartbunny on November 23rd. It was hard to let him go, but I knew his time was coming soon. As much as you know, you still want them to hold on just a little bit longer, because you're really truly never ready to lose someone. It is still difficult to look at old pictures of him, and some songs remind me of him. I am hoping to get started on a tribute video for him soon. 






Kaelum came into my life just about a week or two before I lost Magic, with the sole intention of him replacing Magic as my rabbit hopper, definitely not as my first rabbit, though. I am also going to 'lease' him out to one of my 4-Hers to use for 4-H. He's not keen on the whole posing thing just yet, and likes to nip a lot! Hopefully he'll get over this. 

He's already had some hopping lessons and he's picking it up super fast! Already jumping about 4 inches, and we'll keep it at that height for a while know. He has no form over the jumps. He doesn't really tuck yet. He goes so fast he just throws himself up and over, does twists, etc. It's so cute. So before we get any higher, he'll need to learn how to collect and control himself. lol. 

Here are some videos from yesterday's training session. The first one is a blooper - SO wish my sister had recorded all of it. It was so funny. 





And this 2nd one is him actually completing the course. I love his enthusiasm and complete craziness. <3 





And now some photos.  




First time on the harness. 



Playing in my room.



Landing a jump.



Cleaning his face.



Like all boys, he loves playing in the mud! 



My fave picture of him so far. 





Enjoy!  
Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 17, 2011)

Got some new pictures of a few of the rabbits!  It was gorgeous out today, and I picked up a new harness for Kaelum yesterday, so I took him out on it today! 




Kaelum being cute in his cage. 




Bria! We will be breeding her to Phalix on January 1st. Very excited to see what she produces! 




How handsome. :hearts




Haha, he wasn't thrilled. 




All tuckered out from playing in the sunshine today. :sunshine:














:big wink: Thanks for looking!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome update - it's been a long time since I've visited! Beautiful new rexies! And Kaelum is a doll


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Autumn!  

We're actually also rehoming all of our bunnies besides Kaelum - no more breeding for us.  

Emily


----------

